# Problems installing freeswitch on freeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p1



## mpimenta (Jul 22, 2010)

Folks,


I am having troube to install freeswitch from the ports tree on my FreeBSD box (version 8.0-RELEASE-p1).

I have properly updated my ports tree before installing and did:


`# cd /usr/ports/net/freeswitch-core/`
`# make install`


Then it stops the compilation with the following error message:



```
In file included from /usr/local/include/jsparse.h:49,
                 from mod_spidermonkey.h:50,
                 from mod_spidermonkey.c:35:
/usr/local/include/jsscan.h:56:25: error: jskeyword.tbl: No such file or directory
```


I have already checked the spidermonkey package and it is properly installed, I had even tried to deinstall and install the spidermonkey port again anyway, but the installation of freeswitch port still fails.

Is it a bug on this port?
Please, could anyone help me?


Thanks & Regards
MP


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2010)

There's something wrong with the Makefile anyway. You should have encountered this error before compilation even started.


```
[/usr/ports/net/freeswitch-core] # make missing
"Makefile", line 67: Malformed conditional (${OSVERSION} < 700000)
"Makefile", line 69: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

If not, your ports tree is not up to date:

Makefile version:

```
# $FreeBSD: ports/net/freeswitch-core/Makefile,v 1.5 2010/07/16 17:29:05 jpaetzel Exp $
```


----------



## mpimenta (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah,

you are right I had the problem you mention with a wrong code for testing the OS version in the Makefile, I fixed that manually and then continued. It is another minor bug of this port.

My ports tree is up to date.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 22, 2010)

I pinged the maintainer to take a look at this thread.


----------



## ecrist (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey folks,

There are a number of issues with this port, and we're working on fixing them.  The problem is, this is a pretty non-trivial thing to compile properly on FreeBSD.  It seems as we fix one issue, another crops up.  Apologies for the noise, but we really are working hard to get it fixed.


----------

